

Ask HN: Anyone in the Ottawa (Canada) area on HN? - darxius

I'm a computer engineering student at the university of Ottawa. I'm wondering if there are any others out there who may be willing to get together and form connections.<p>I have a cool idea for a small startup too that some of you might be interested in.<p>My email is on my profile, feel free to post here or send me a message.
======
clscott
There must be a few (I am one). There are a few gatherings for like minded
individuals such as <http://teamcamp.ca> and <http://startupottawa.com>. Also
there are many meet ups advertisedon meetup.com

~~~
darxius
Thanks ciscott, subscribed to both of those feeds. I'll also keep an eye on
meetup.com -- should have looked there first actually.

